# My reds...



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I think they are ready to breed...I have 3 in 55gl...they all around 7-8"...2 are dark the other isn't...those darkers are always together...blowing the gravel...circling around each other...their heads are upside down blowing the gravel...hopefully they'll breed...this will be great because i have them since they were 1"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Right on! Keep us updated.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

oh shitz...i got eggs...a crap load of them...I just returned home...came in...turn on the lights...and saw some yellowish stuff on the bottom...and they look exactly like these pix


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hey congrats. you are a daddy now.

Joe


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

oh they gonnA B so cute....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Genin said:


> hey congrats. you are a daddy now.
> 
> Joe


 I'm a grandaddy now...i have these since they were an inch long...this is extremely exciting for me...

Just a couple of questions...Can I leave the fry in the same tank w/ their parents?...I have 3 reds in a 55gl...I can certainly take out the other red...and leave the couple and eggs have the whole tank...I do have an extra 10gl...but do I really wanna use the 10gl if they can stay w/ their parents...that can eliminate some stress both for me and them...I know that I have to do something w/ the filters...I'll go to the LFS and check if they have anything....any comments or suggestions are very much welcome


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they will not survive in the parent tank. Set up the 10g, and go buy a simple sponge filter, get it running in the parent tank.

If your planning on raising these guys, there are some things you need to do. Your not going to be able to do much with this batch, so be prepared for the next, your gonna be getting alot more spawns!

give the breeding tutorial another ''once over''

any ?'s you know where to come









keep us posted


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

mantis said:


> Set up the 10g, and go buy a simple sponge filter, get it running in the parent tank.


 that will be ok for a short time, but you will want a bigger tank if you are trying to keep the babies for any amount of time. the water gets pretty nasty in tanks with lots of fry. plus, you will be feeding them brine shrimp that you will hatch in very salty water. you want more volume so your tank doesn't get too salty.
get that stuff set up now.


----------

